# Need a little Photoshop Help



## geezuphosdn (Jun 5, 2006)

Can someone please shop a military style rifle (AR, BMG, BAR, etc) or an RPG or some type of bazooka in place of the crayon please. :bounce::bounce:


----------



## BobBobber (Aug 29, 2015)

I hope nobody does what you're asking. Such a cute little girl to have a major weapon in her arms. Oh my!

Hopefully I can change your mind, and you'll delete the thread.


----------



## geezuphosdn (Jun 5, 2006)

Picture is 25 years old


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

It's not simple. Doing it with PS is 2-3 hours of time to isolate out all the background.


----------



## MulletMaster08 (Jul 21, 2011)

Go to reddit and try and post that on a forum and if someone does, PLEASE post the new pic up here!


----------

